# homeopathic remedy for DPDR ?



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Just found out that there is a homeopathic remedy for DP, called Anhalonium Lewinii. It comes from the peyote cactus plant, a psychedelic. As far as I know, in homeopathy they give the substance that causes X to cure X in very small dosages?

There is not so much information I can find because each homeopathy site kind of gives the same info.

"The symptoms are:

Awareness, of body heightened.

Confusion of mind, as to his identify, depersonalisation, loss of self-knowledge and self-control, dissocation from or self identification with environment, personal disruption.

..The space's substance reality is lost. The substance of time is lost too. The present is mixed with the past, some seconds look like centuries, or a period of an hour seems like a second. The objects change in reference to shape and size. Everything is out of reality, everything exists in an another dimension. He sees objects shining.

..These symptoms could occur to people who use L.S.D. Anhalonium contains mescaline, which belongs to the same group of substances with LSD.

..Anhalonium is a nice remedy for schizophrenia.

These people have ambivalence. They may have two wills. At the same time they may have lack of self confidence but the most characteristic is an abolition of the limits so it is easy to differentiate with other remedies."

I found it by googling more after having seen someone asking for a natural remedy against DP. Bach flowers were mentioned and there is also the homeopathic remedies cannabis indica & sativa which was suggested for this person's cannabis induced DP.

Perhaps worth a try?


----------



## Erika (Aug 10, 2017)

Be assured that these alternative remedies are snakeoil. Homeopathic remedies have been proven ineffective through many studies. The substances they supposedly contain undergo a process called "infinite dilution", meaning that they are diluted in so much water that the final product often doesn't contain a single molecule of the initial substance. The proponents of homeopathy say that despite this, the water "remembers" the shape of the molecule ("water memory") and retains its properties, which is total crap. No such thing has been proven to exist in chemistry. They are trying to sound scientific to people who are unacquainted with science and medicine and to rip them off.
When I was young and mentally ill and couldn't decide for myself, my mother tried homeopathy out of desperation. Totally ineffective. Those who sold those things also gave me other "supplements" that gave me terrible side effects.
I don't know much about the Bach remedies (they've proposed these to me too but I didn't take them). I believe they are just as ridiculous.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Whilst I disagree with homeopathy generally and sometimes it seems dangerous, this MAY have some merit. Mescaline is similar to psilocybin in magic mushrooms or lsd. Microdosing these substances has been shown to help anxiety, depression and ptsd (as has 'tripping'). I plan on microdosing psilocybin next week.. no big trips until I am comfortable or deem it necessary.

On the topic of weird theories, I am currently taking lions mane mushroom which has small amounts of a kappa opioid agonists... taking a large amount of a kappa agonist would cause dysphoria, dissociation and depersonalization.. a big no no for us. But one theory goes that if you microdose for a sustained period the receptors will down regulate and in theory your symptoms of dysphoria or DP will lessen... I have to say this seems to be helping me and has also helped me remember suppressed memories. Microdosing and homeopathy are two different things though, be careful


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

> The proponents of homeopathy say that despite this, the water "remembers" the shape of the molecule ("water memory") and retains its properties, which is total crap.


Well, where is the proof that it is "total crap"? Perhaps you think the research and works of Emoto Masaru is also crap, but it does prove something, namely that words affect the molecular structure of water.

I've also tried homeopathy and didn't experience effect of it but you can have that with psychiatric meds as well and there are a whole bunch of people who claim having been helped with homeopathy. From bach flowers I have felt something, but it wasn't strong enough.

Here's a documentary on 

Water Memory (Documentary of 2014 about Nobel Prize laureate Luc Montagnier) in case anybody is interested..



> Whilst I disagree with homeopathy generally and sometimes it seems dangerous, this MAY have some merit. Mescaline is similar to psilocybin in magic mushrooms or lsd. Microdosing these substances has been shown to help anxiety, depression and ptsd (as has 'tripping'). I plan on microdosing psilocybin next week.. no big trips until I am comfortable or deem it necessary.


Yes mescaline in microdosages could be used as a mood lifter/ natural anti-depressant. Just sucks that it isn't lega l everywhere or comes in practical pills.


----------



## Erika (Aug 10, 2017)

davinizi said:


> Well, where is the proof that it is "total crap"? Perhaps you think the research and works of Emoto Masaru is also crap, but it does prove something, namely that words affect the molecular structure of water.
> 
> I've also tried homeopathy and didn't experience effect of it but you can have that with psychiatric meds as well and there are a whole bunch of people who claim having been helped with homeopathy. From bach flowers I have felt something, but it wasn't strong enough.
> 
> ...





davinizi said:


> Well, where is the proof that it is "total crap"? Perhaps you think the research and works of Emoto Masaru is also crap, but it does prove something, namely that words affect the molecular structure of water.
> 
> I've also tried homeopathy and didn't experience effect of it but you can have that with psychiatric meds as well and there are a whole bunch of people who claim having been helped with homeopathy. From bach flowers I have felt something, but it wasn't strong enough.
> 
> ...


When someone goes against the scientific consensus in such a blatant manner (I have a background in Chemistry and I can assure you that they are making very bold claims), it is on them to prove that their theory is correct. The claims of that Japanese dude have been rejected not by me, but by the scientific community. Apparently, he refused to attempt to replicate the experiments in a controlled setting, despite the 1,000,000$ prize that he could have received for succeeding. And so did other proponents of this kind of fluff. Actual scientists repeatedly tried but failed to obtain these results. They found the cash cow and they're milking it: desperate people willing to try anything, most of them uneducated in the basic principles of science. And, surprisingly, the market is growing.

"Water responds to our emotions", "happy make nice crystal", "sad make ugly crystal" is just literature. Nothing substantial, according to actual scientists that hold their results and theories to high standards. Just look it up online. Avoid pro-homeopathy sites, cause what are they gonna say?

I can't say anything against the research of Luc Montagnier, since he really is a reputable scientist. Maybe there is some merit to all this. But to me this just smells fishy. Let's see the findings being replicated by other scientists before we draw firm conclusions. Also, I have not found articles about this on reputable news sites, which is strange for a discovery of this caliber.

That being said, one can try homeopathy if they're out of options. But it is not without dangers, especially if the manufacturer didn't properly dilute the substance that they use for a specific product. You may end up taking an actual dissociative. This kind of thing has happened in the past and people took poisonous substances and suffered severe side effects.

EDIT: Luc Montagnier has moved to somewhere in China and is currently promoting generally weird ideas about a lot of stuff (anti-vaccination, natural HIV cure, etc.). He is looked at with ridicule in the science community, even though he is a Nobel Prize laureate for making serious discoveries in the past. He published his papers in his own journal in China. So he's no longer a reliable researcher.


----------



## Erika (Aug 10, 2017)

Also, the people who fed me these sugar pills when I was a child are still out there preaching about "quantum physics" and "body energies". When I went for a check-up with them they attached a weird device to me that was supposed to run a low-voltage current through me and measure my neurotransmitter levels. The first time around it showed I had high serotonin (the "doctor" told me it was low - I think she misread it). Then a few days after that, the device showed low serotonin. That woman said that last time my serotonin had been "falsely elevated". And she told my mom that I was a "falsely happy child". lulz

Then she took out a flier with many homeopathic remedie and asked me about a list of symptoms and if I'd say yes, she'd give me the corresponding remedy. We ended up with a huge list. Make your own inferences.


----------

